# Prayers for Black Forest, Colorado



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm sure most of you have heard about the Black Forest Fire that has been raging since Tuesday. I pray for anyone that's in that area. It's a ways from us (we're in Calhan), but I know a lot of goat and horse friends up in that area. It's incredibly heartbreaking to watch the homes go up in flames on the news. It's a big horse area, people have been turning countless horses loose and some people haven't been able to get home from work in time, and by the time they're home police won't let them in, and they are forced to leave their horses/animals locked up where they have no escape. I couldn't even begin to imagine how heartbreaking that would be. I'd loose any belonging in our house to get the animals out. No object or picture is as improtant or valueable as a life.

Since we don't have a lot of extra room at our house to take in evacuated animals, we have given a donation to the Humane Society of the Pikes Peak region who is doing all they can to save livestock and pets. If you are interested in donating too here is the link. I am sure the critters would sure thank you  https://www.hsppr.org/DisasterDonation?srctid=1&erid=4196158&trid=6fbcc879-c166-40eb-89b2-f30b0e33b5f0


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

OMG Riley , that is so heartbreaking ! 
Prayers for all affected by the fire and for the brave firefighters who are fighting it ! Colorado is in my prayers


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Prayers for all in the area. Including my family and friends who live there in CO. How scary, again, prayers for all!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

That is beyond heartbreaking, that is tragic. I can't imagine ...


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Prayers...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How awful. I can't even imagine. They will definitely be included in my prayers.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I think if people want to get home to save their animals, it should be their choice! If they know all the risks and are willing, 
law enforcement should let them through. Just my opinion. Prayers sent to all those touched by that fire. (and looking into donations)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

ray:ray:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

So far 360 homes have been burned. 
Me and my mom are headed up to Larkspur this morning (about an hour north of us) to pick up some hay some wonderful folks have generously donated for the livestock that has been evacuated. They also bought two does from us a couple weeks ago so I'll get to drop in and give a kiss to my girls


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

We just got official word this morning that our home has been reduced to ash. It is completely unrecognizable. We live off of Shoup and Vollmer which was in the middle of the worst part of the fire. My family is safe and all of my animals, goats included, are safe. Thank you for the thoughts and prayers.


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear of the loss of the home, but happy and thankful to know all are safe.


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

fiberchick04 said:


> We just got official word this morning that our home has been reduced to ash. It is completely unrecognizable. We live off of Shoup and Vollmer which was in the middle of the worst part of the fire. My family is safe and all of my animals, goats included, are safe. Thank you for the thoughts and prayers.


Oh I'm so sorry :hug:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I am so sorry. Prayers to you and your family. :hug:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im very sorry :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry..  :hug: prayers do you and your family.. Glad to hear you all (animals included) got out safely!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm very sorry Sammy. :hug: I'm glad to hear that you and your animals are safe though  That's the most important thing


----------



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)

I love in Colorado and are ways away also but I do know people up there who have losses their homes!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

fiberchick04 said:


> We just got official word this morning that our home has been reduced to ash. It is completely unrecognizable. We live off of Shoup and Vollmer which was in the middle of the worst part of the fire. My family is safe and all of my animals, goats included, are safe. Thank you for the thoughts and prayers.


Is there anything you guys need? I would be willing to help. Feel free to PM me if you don't want to answer here. I'm truly sorry for the loss.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Goats Rock said:


> I think if people want to get home to save their animals, it should be their choice! If they know all the risks and are willing,
> law enforcement should let them through. Just my opinion. Prayers sent to all those touched by that fire. (and looking into donations)


I feel the same way.


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

I went back with police escort to rescue 9 horses from people I don't. That fire is so fast moving we. Literally barely got out of there. Animals have their instincts and as long as gates were opened or doors were opened they have a better chance than the high stress level of trying to load them and maybe not making it out. I think we should give our law enforcement officers a little more credit. If they allowed people to go back in and rescue their animals then there would be more fatalities and injuries despite people knowing the risks. I thought I knew what I was getting in to and I had no idea how fast that fire really was moving. 6 inches PER SECOND. The humane society and law enforcement were rescuing animals left behind. That's how I got the call to help. A police officer called. I am I the bitter part of my "grieving" if you will. Sorry if I sound harsh, but you guys have no idea of the seemingly harmless fire. Sorry.


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

caprine crazy said:


> Is there anything you guys need? I would be willing to help. Feel free to PM me if you don't want to answer here. I'm truly sorry for the loss.


Thank you very much. I will let you know. Probably people are going to like me on this forum after my last post. Sorry if I offend anyone but authorities aren't being given the credit they deserve. I got my animals out way in advance because I didnt wait to get mandatory evac. I saw the smoke and saw the news and got out.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I would have done the same. You have to have plan installed ahead when something like this happens. I'm sure authorities are doing all they can to keep the people and the animals safe. My dad is a paramedic and he gets called on fires occasionally, especially in dry seasons. It amazing how fast just a small fire can move, I can't imagine something that big.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Wow Fiberchick, I am so sorry about the loss of your home! Thank God that your family and animals are safe!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

The fire has taken 483 homes. They have it 65% contained. 
We left our house Wednesday. I had the goats loaded in the trailer and they stayed there all Tuesday night. I had all my stuff like papers pictures and what I really wanted all loaded in the truck ready to go. I was not like Sammy she was in the Middle of it. I was on the other side of the pre evac line we would of been the next to evacuate but looking at the fire from my porch watching it get closer and the smoke was so bad. My dad lives with me and his lungs and hubbys we decided to heave. 
A lot of our 4H families that live out there lost everything. We were just so lucky.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

I live over in Loma, near Grand Junction. I would be willing to help if I can. I have space to set up semi-temporary pens and such and some hay. I know I am just a bit far away but if I can help please let me know.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear of you losses. I agree that the police and firemen are there to save lives human and animal alike. They of course are going to prioritize human over animal. Fire is a very dangerous thing when out of control. You guys have very right to feel bitter and mourn your losses. Those are your homes and memories.


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

They've been doing an excellent job with both humans and animals. They do prioritize but they also know that these animals are part of the family too. 

Thank you guys for the love and support. The goats will be moving to a ranch in Gunnison for the time being until we can get something figured out for them. Sadly we won't be breeding this year, in light of the circumstances. Ill miss the babies. I have one left that is due July 5. So she will be staying where she is right now since she's been stressed with the evac and such and she's old.


----------

